# Kindle Fire 10.1 HD



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was wondering if you have this did you have a different tablet before.  Do you like this as much as your other table?      I have a samsung 10.1 right now and it is slowly dying.    I am thinking of this Kindle Fire tablet.    

It is just like a tablet right?  I mean it is a tablet and I can surf the web just like on other tablets, correct?

Thank you for all information  I searched the board but couldn't find a topic already started on this kindle fire.  If I missed it let me know and I will search again.  

Marie (Rie142)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Fires run Amazon's version of the Android operating system.  Since it's not stock, a lot of the regular Google apps don't work or require you to jump through lots of hoops to make them work.  I keep my Fire just for Amazon content and use my stock Android tablet for everything else.
I had a HD 10 briefly when it first came out and it went back to Amazon very quickly.  It was OK, but very slow and not nearly as responsive as my older HDX model.  Amazon went with lower hardware specs to make it more affordable and that was not acceptable to me.
If you have a Best Buy near you, you might be able to see one in person in the store to help you make a decision.  Or you can order it and send it back if you don't like it.  If you do that, you will have to pay the return shipping.
And even though they have an SD expansion slot, get the biggest on-board memory that you can.  My little Nexus is only 16GB and I am constantly having to delete something if I want to add anything new.  It's just not enough space if you want to keep music and movies and lots of apps on it.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Andra,  Thank you for this information on the Kindle Fire.    It is what I wanted and needed to know.  I will stick with my samsung and save my pennies to buy a new one when it finally dies.    Thank you once again.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had a Fire HDX 8.9 for over 2 years.  I wanted a bigger screen and got a Fire 10 for Christmas.  I was so disappointed that I sent it back in a couple of days.  Screen resolution is was poor compared to my HDX. It was slow, slow, slow.  It froze up repeatedly.  I might have thought it was a lemon but my mom got the same thing and had the same problems.  She sent hers back too.  The good thing was Amazon is has great customer service and gave us no problems.    My moms HDX went belly up shortly after.  Because Amazon is no longer offering HDX she went with a Samsung.  She is much happier with the Samsung.  So my long story short if you are used to surfing the web, watching videos, etc you may  not be satisfied with the Fire 10 it will not be as fast or crisp as your Samsung.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

We also purchased the 10HD, but returned it. Very slow, with poor graphics. My go-to Fire (we have a few) is the 7 HDX, which I think was a special on QVC (one of the rare times I didn't purchase directly from Amazon). It is very responsive with good battery life. We have smaller Fire HD units and they are okay (not as good as the HDX, but no surprise there). The 10 HD is a clunker, IMHO.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah the Entire Fire tablet line is a step down from the previous generation HDX's I tried the 10 and Primarily it was the Poor Screen that made me send it back
not only does it lack Resolution for a 10 inch screen, {1200x800}, but the contrast on the screen is really lacking. The Samsung Tablets are alot better especially if you can spring for a Tab S


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone.    Lots of good information here.


----------

